# Anwendungsfehler(kann nicht gestartet werden...)



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Hallo Java-Gemeinde!
Erstmal ein frohes Neues an dieser Stelle;-)
Ich habe folgendes Problem-vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:
Vorweg:ich bin nur User-kein Programmierer-ihr müsst schon recht verständlich mit mir umgehen
Ich bekomme o.g Fehlermeldung:"Anwendung kann nicht gestartet werden"
Bei Details steht:
Startdatei PK
In Ausnahme folgender Text:

```
JNLParseException[ Startdatei konnte nicht geparst werden. Fehler in Zeile 1.]
   at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main.access$000(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; lineNumber: 1; columnNumber: 1; Content ist nicht zulässig in Prolog.
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.createSAXParseException(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.fatalError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLScanner.reportFatalError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl$PrologDriver.next(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.next(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   ... 8 more
Bei umbrochene Ausnahme:
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; lineNumber: 1; columnNumber: 1; Content ist nicht zulässig in Prolog.
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.createSAXParseException(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.fatalError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLScanner.reportFatalError(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl$PrologDriver.next(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.next(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main.access$000(Unknown Source)
   at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```
Habt ihr eine Idee was ich als absoluter Laie einstellen muss damit die Anwendung startet?
Geht um ein Auswertprogramm namens FreeTheBugg..
Ich danke schonmal im Voraus!!
Gruss


----------



## redJava99 (3. Jan 2016)

Es scheint eine XML-Datei zu geben, die beim Start geladen werden soll. So wie es aussieht, ist diese syntaktisch fehlerhaft.


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Danke erstmal!!
Wie darf ich das verstehen beziehungsweise kann man das irgendwie beheben....?
Diese besagte XML Datei muss ja irgendwo geschrieben sein..
Danke und gruss


----------



## redJava99 (3. Jan 2016)

Mal im Installationsverzeichnis und den Anwendungsdaten (Win: c:\users\Neuling\AppData\; Unix: /home/Neuling/.freethebug/  (jeweils sinngemäß...)) nach *.xml-dateien suchen.
Lief die Anwendung schon mal? Wenn ja, wurden Konfigurationsdateien manuell editiert?


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Nein-bei mir lief die Anwendung noch nicht...
Editiert hab ich auch nichts-dann schaue ich mal nach dem Pfad....


----------



## JStein52 (3. Jan 2016)

Neuling 1234 hat gesagt.:


> Nein-bei mir lief die Anwendung noch nicht...



Keine Ahnung wie du zu dieser Anwendung kommst aber vielleicht fehlt besagte XML-Datei auch schlicht und einfach ?


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

so-das komische ist:
Es ist eine JAR-Datei;diese liegt bei mir auf dem Desktop..
Unter dem angegebenen Pfad(C: etc..) finde ich nichts-nicht bei den installierten Dateien und auch sonst nicht.
Liegt dort vllt der Hund begraben?


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Diese Anwendung hat jemand zum Auslesen des besagten Gerätes geschrieben-und es scheint ja mal funktioniert zu haben(bei anderen)ich habe es noch nicht zum laufen bekommen...


----------



## redJava99 (3. Jan 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung wie du zu dieser Anwendung kommst aber vielleicht fehlt besagte XML-Datei auch schlicht und einfach ?


... dann hätten wir aber eine FileNotFoundException ;-) Hier wird ja schon versucht, irgendwas zu parsen.

Falls keine XML-Datei existiert, heißt das auch noch nichts - die muss nicht zwangsläufig auf .xml enden, um als solche verwendet zu werden.



Neuling 1234 hat gesagt.:


> so-das komische ist:
> Es ist eine JAR-Datei;diese liegt bei mir auf dem Desktop..
> Unter dem angegebenen Pfad(C: etc..) finde ich nichts-nicht bei den installierten Dateien und auch sonst nicht.
> Liegt dort vllt der Hund begraben?



Klingt nach "von nem Kumpel die JAR kopiert und den Rest des Programms vergessen" ;-)
Kann aber durchaus auch das komplette Programm sein; die XML wäre dann in ggf. der JAR enthalten (7zip und co. können den Inhalt anzeigen).



Neuling 1234 hat gesagt.:


> Diese Anwendung hat jemand zum Auslesen des besagten Gerätes geschrieben


Am besten setzt du dich mal mit "jemandem" in Verbindung, der sollte ja wissen, wie er das Tool aufgebaut hat.


----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Eine .jar Datei ist ja ein Archiv. Probiere mal die Datei zu entpacken mit 7Zip oÄ.
Vermutlich liegt dann in dem Verzeichnis die gesuchte XML Datei.

#Edit: Ups da ist mir redJava99 zuvor gekommen


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Also:
ich habe diese JAR entpackt und habe einen haufen Ordner in denen aber keine XML Datei enthalten ist..
Ziemlich viele "class" dateien sind drin-aber ich habe echt keinen blassen schimmer was da was ist
Würde das am liebsten jemanden von euch zum drüberschauen geben....


----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Verlink doch mal das Programm. Konnte auf die Schnelle keinen Download finden. Scheint ja irgendwas mit Fitness Tracking zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)




----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Lade die .jar hoch oder linke mal irgendeinen Download  Dann kann man das selbst mal testen.


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Ich versuche es mal hochzuladen-könnte aber sein das es zu groß ist.


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Hmmm-ist zu groß


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tnyuv9z4061mmba/freethebugg.jar?dl=0
Das ist der Link


----------



## redJava99 (3. Jan 2016)

Funktioniert.


----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Bei mir gehts auch. Musste nur die ganzen 32Bit SWT Dateien durch die 64Bit Datein austauschen.


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

bei mir läufts nicht.......weiß nicht warum
Bitte erklärt mir das mal wie ich das zum laufen bekomme-vielleicht ist mein pc das Problem.
Hab Win 7 32 bit


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Wie habt ihr es denn zum laufen bekommen?
Wie gesagt-ich habe keine Ahnung was ich im Java einstellen muss...
Wenn ich die konsole starte kommt der besagte Fehler..
Über ein unter die Arme greifen wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar


----------



## redJava99 (3. Jan 2016)

Sorry, ich weiß nicht was bei dir falsch läuft - es hat bei mir auf Anhieb funktioniert (Java v.1.8.0_66). Mehr kann ich dazu mangels Reproduzierbarkeit nicht sagen.


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

So-habe es de-und wieder installiert und habe in der bin datei folgende Auswahl:


Womit kann ich jetzt das Programm öffnen?


----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Du fügst den Pfad erstmal als Umgebungsvariable hinzu:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/java-umgebungsvariable-einstellen-unter-windows-7.94072/

Danach öffnest du ein Terminal im selben Ordner wo deine freethebugg.jar ist und gibst ein:
java -jar freethebugg.jar


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Also so langsam verzweifele ich komplett!!
Entweder bin ich zu doof dafür oder die Java Version will mich verulken.
Erstmal Danke für den link-hab die Variable eingegeben.
Nur finde ich unter der bin datei keine .exe-so wie es der Kollege geschrieben hat.
Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht weshalb der Käse bei jedem läuft nur bei mir nicht.....


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Mit Terminal ist ein cmd-Fenster gemeint??


----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Ja genau.


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Also-alles so gemacht wie der Kollege geschrieben hat-Java zeigt mir ne lange Nase...
Ich finde in meinem bin Ordner keine .exe-ist das vielleicht das Problem?


----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Keine Ahnung warum du eine .exe suchst. 

Was passiert denn, wenn du das Programm öffnest wie beschrieben? 
Also über die Eingabeaufforderung mit "java -jar freethebugg.jar" ?? Immer noch der gleiche Fehler?


----------



## Neuling 1234 (3. Jan 2016)

das bekomme ich zu lesen-oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Tarrew (3. Jan 2016)

Sieht so aus als würdest du den Befehl aus dem falschen Pfad ausführen.

Du musst mit dem Terminal im selben Pfad sein wo die .jar Datei auch liegt.


----------

